# AF white walls



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Does anyone have an idea for cleaning up older white wheel inserts in AF steam engines?? Or is the only solution replacement....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Depending what is on them either a little Windex or Electrical contact cleaner on a paper towel will clean them without harm. Some of mine have yellowed, I have not found a way to bring them back to the original white.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Yellowing is a problem that I believe can't be fixed. Dirty whitewalls clean up with Wesley's Blech-white, found in auto stores like Advance Auto, etc. That's what I use...


----------

